# Stick March/Farm 13?



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

My friend wants to head out there on friday? We've never fished there before anyone have suggestions or tips? Should be pretty good from what the reports are saying.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

big live bait!


----------



## swat1018 (Mar 7, 2008)

Was down a few weeks ago. Fished the wood at the south end of Farm 13, but not way back in the wood. Fished Rattle traps - Silver/Blue w/ orange belly, did well. Even caught a couple whopper specks on the trap. Switched to a roadrunner and caught a bunch of nice specks as a bonus.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

what are specks?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> what are specks?


black crappie, delicious panfish that mysteriously disappear for most of the year.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> > what are specks?
> 
> 
> black crappie, delicious panfish that *mysteriously disappear* for most of the year.






excellent post!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

USF

did you go?
how was it?


----------



## snook1717 (Apr 18, 2007)

I just read this post and was interested in hearing if you went as well?

Live in Melbourne, and have to say I have fished many of days there and would agree for the big trophies, I second the large live bait! Wild Shiners as big as you can get them. I haven’t fished there but a handful of times since the hurricanes. They fouled that area so bad that it changed the fishing there considerably. It is coming back. 

As kids we would flip a coin to see if we were going to the marsh or the river 

The early morning, and before dark top water zara bite can be impressive, I second the rattletrap suggestion, I also like the black and silver and frog patterns for both. 

James


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

10 inch red shad culprit worms. if, let me repeat..IF the hydrilla beds are back cast worm on top, reel to edge let drop and hold on. 40 fish days are common, and if I am not mistaken, a bass little over 17 pounds was caught in the last 6 years, so there are some possible records awaiting the right time for being caught.

I too have not been back except a couple of times since the canes of 04. i hope it gets back to pre 04 standards as it was a very cool place to go. i also second the best times are right before sun up to just after, and late afternoon til dark.

side note, some of the largest gators i have ever seen in the wild reside in those two areas, and i have seen many gators across this state!


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

It was actually really nice, I'll post the pics later tonight, my friend bought $117 worth of shiners which he fished mostly, and we ended up only using about 4 dozen of them.  

The weather was perfect in the morning, just glass, but by afternoon strong winds came in and made it hard to use the trolling motor and fish at the same time.  I fished all artifical and caught more fish than he did. But the bass I caught averaged only 1lb though.  We caught a total of 13 fish with the biggest being 4lbs which he caught on a shiner.

 I used a watermellon with red sparkles wackly worm set up that was phenomenal and a firecraker which is blue and red.  For being my first time out there i didn't think we did that bad but my friend said hes done better out there.  Since theres a lot of flood land out there the scenery changes a lot, if your not careful you can really mess up your boat.  

The only down side out there is that you have a lot of *people* who mark territories to catch shiners and we were told several times not to go by the area so we had to go around and find other areas.  We drove around awhile and couldn't find any holes, the depth finder kept reading around 4.5'.  

On the way back my friend back down my truck so i could practice driving up on the trailer.  And of course 2 boats show up and as i push his key west from the dock, a guy in a skeeter bay boat came right up behind me which i almost hit and had to pull forward in which i almost ran into the dock, then I tried to back up again but he was in the way so my friend hoped in and did it. Even as my friend drove his boat on his trailer the guy drove his boat right behind him and kept rushing us.  So after finally getting the boat on the traile we tried to hand crank the boat the 5" up to the tongue and ended up breaking the crank.  

So we drove home with it not all the way up but didn't have any problems.  I'm just glad I didn't break anything.  But i've been spoiled by having someone do everything for me so its all new to me.  I guess its pretty sad that i've been boating now for about 20yrs and never driven a boat. Besides the crazy incident at the dock it was a very nice time.  It would be fun if we did a little tournament out there.  

One word of caution though is that there are several airboats out there and it will be nice, calm, and queit and then the wonderful wide open engine noise all around you. But its a great place to check out.


----------

